# Deals on the 'bay can still be found!



## yeshoney (Apr 4, 2012)

Just listed and just bought!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Western-Flyer-Tank-Bike-Bicycle-/120890509470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c25a2c89e


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 4, 2012)

UNBELIEVABLE GRAB! 
Looks like it was listed by bicycles->other and I didn't see it in my daily search...not miscategorized, but loosely so and you must have searched under "western flyer" or browsed through a very long list.
Congrats, Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 4, 2012)

yeshoney said:


> Just listed and just bought!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Western-Flyer-Tank-Bike-Bicycle-/120890509470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c25a2c89e




WOW,You must personally know the bike gods.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Great score Joe! Looks like an X53--I still want one of the black and gold ones. Does this still have the WF rocket ray on it? v/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2012)

*how did imiss that?*

I have been searching "western flyer" for a while now. I didnt see it.9
1 bid. Amazing score!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 4, 2012)

That's great, it looks like it was a victim of slight miscategorization, poor single picture, and lack of important keywords in the title. Enjoy!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow!  Congrats on a great score!


----------



## kz1000 (Apr 4, 2012)

It was a Buy it Now listing, was on for 6 minutes


----------



## yeshoney (Apr 4, 2012)

:o




kz1000 said:


> It was a Buy it Now listing, was on for 6 minutes


----------



## oldwhizzer (Apr 5, 2012)

*bike*

That Bike was posted on Buffalo craigslist yesterday?? Strange?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 5, 2012)

oldwhizzer said:


> That Bike was posted on Buffalo craigslist yesterday?? Strange?



That is weird and it was posted after the ebay listing ended. I hope they're not trying to pull a fast one here. Maybe they never checked the ebay listing to see if it had ended before they posted the listing on craigslist?


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 5, 2012)

Sweet ride for sure!!! Great find!


----------



## yeshoney (Apr 5, 2012)

It is boxed and ready to ship so I hope there is no funny business.  As bad as Paypal can be sometimes, buyer protection is a good thing.

Joe


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 13, 2012)

So was there a happy ending?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 13, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> So was there a happy ending?




This thread should answer your question... 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?26431-Fresh-Ex-Five-Three


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 13, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> So was there a happy ending?




Whadya talking about? This is a thread about buying a bike, not a review for a massage parlor!


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 13, 2012)

With the freaking complete headlight to boot!!! 

Dang!! Good Score!!

Wayne


----------



## bikeboy1340 (May 1, 2012)

*Sweet!!!!*

What a score.  Awesome original bike.


----------

